# Charter companies - BVI



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

Has anyone booked a boat through LateSail? They appear to have a deal with all or most charter companies in the area. I want to ensure I am booking through a reputable company and not setting myself up for dissapointment! We are planning to go in early March 2013


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Ed Hamilton is very reputable and the best you can get. Call them. I have used them many times for chartering. Awesome people. They even once tuned me away because I was able to beat their deal.

We will be there in mid March 2013 for a small flotilla we setup through Hamiltons.

Caribbean Charters, charter boats caribbean, caribbean vacations sailing by Ed Hamilton Yacht Charters


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

My experience with Ed Hamilton is the same as Tim R. Quality folk performing quality work.


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

I have booked with late sail once and had good experiences with VPM I booked directly the next time. This year we were looking for a longer charter and have booked with Seabbatical long term charters. They have great deals for charters that are more than 2 weeks. There weekly charters are priced well also.


----------

